# YOU need a vacation.



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Anybody up for the idea of pitching in financially and congregating at an agreed upon site for a few days of really awkward times??? 

I just noticed a lot of us haven't had a vacation in years if ever. Thought it might be fun to go someplace interesting and just be with others who may be similar. I consider some of you friends, and others I would like to get to know. 

I'm sure this is probably a stupid idea since we are all over the world but I'd do it. Would you?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'd be in.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd do it, and I think it's a great idea.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I need a vacation., My work is more than exhausting.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

If I manage to win the next jackpot on the lottery. 4,5 million euros. Then you can count me in.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I looooooove this idea. If we can secure a few more people, I say let's just do it. We could even plan for next summer to give us more time to be financially ready or whatever. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Start asking your SAS friends!


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

ME


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Good idea, but I wouldn't be financially ready for years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could do it, but I'm too anxious :lol.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Gamaur said:


> Good idea, but I wouldn't be financially ready for years.


Haha, I'm not worried about you, actually. Cuz I'm coming to you.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I think this is a great idea! Miami, Florida sounds like an amazing place to do this! 

But seriously, I think I could swing something like this if enough people are doing it.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay Rei!!!!


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Hell yes! But mum would say no..  I have to go to school.


lol

This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Right??? 
Maybe we can do one in the States or break it down further and others in other countries can get together, take tons of pics and share them online. I think that would be so much fun. So interesting too. I've got a few on board.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds Fun..

But what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas... (eek face)

I think I have the perfect roomie...


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Vegas is actually a great idea, for me anyway, hotels can be cheap, flights can be cheap depending on when you go.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I'd have the money. I'm not getting anywhere sitting here. Even though I'd be bound to be the odd one out.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

minimized said:


> I wish I'd have the money. I'm not getting anywhere sitting here. Even though I'd be bound to be the odd one out.


Hey, I have another friend in Ohio, maybe it'll have to be there! I would actually love to meet you. And give you a great big hug.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I would go to Vegas if you guys go there, it is about a 6 hour drive for me. I have been there before, there is plenty to do and you don't need a car. Also no matter how weird you look there is always someone looking worse than you, it is Vegas after all


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Sounds Fun..
> 
> But what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas... (eek face)
> 
> I think I have the perfect roomie...












Whoa! You're staying with Emily?! 

SAS Vegas trip would be fun. :yes
We'll all get tipsy and get married! :yay


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Ya'll can get married, I'll happily watch. 
And I feel like I'm missing something. Who's Emily? And who is coming to Vegas with us?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Whoa! You're staying with Emily?!
> 
> SAS Vegas trip would be fun. :yes
> We'll all get tipsy and get married! :yay


Count me in on a Vegas trip I go all the time. If you need a roomie, I do too... :blush


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Your lack of comment makes me feel like you think I'm being serious with that proposal.


And we both know that the only proposals going down between me and you would be in the Little Chapel of Love.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Boo, nobody wants to go to Vegas with me?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Your lack of comment makes me feel like you think I'm being serious with that proposal.
> 
> And we both know that the only proposals going down between me and you would be in the Little Chapel of Love.


:haha

I'd have to room with Davey since he needs a chaperone...unless his mom comes too. Haha...

Laysiaj, there are a handful of people that want to go to Las Vegas. 
Emily = Character on Pretty Little Liars :lol


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've never been to Vegas before, this sounds like fun!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

When are we going?


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Vegas seems popular. I like this idea. I'm down to go anytime after October. If you're serious PM me I guess.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd love to do this, but wouldn't be financially ready to travel to America for years...anyone in the UK want to do this!?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Vegas? Me, me, me!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

laysiaj said:


> Hey, I have another friend in Ohio, maybe it'll have to be there! I would actually love to meet you. And give you a great big hug.


I have a way of making you regret that within about five minutes or so


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

I vote this happens in southern Tasmania. Makes sense.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> Vegas? Me, me, me!


I'd love to meet you in person!



minimized said:


> I have a way of making you regret that within about five minutes or so


Do I look scared?? :rub


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm gonna have to try and join this if it goes ahead even though the thought scares the hell outa me I've never been more than 150 miles from home and never been on a plane I probably do need a vacation cause I've never had one as an adult


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I know you wouldn't exclude old fat aussies on purpose but I am curious to say the least.\ about Las Vegas. I could act as a kind of mascot .
Las Vegas got me thinking about that Las Vegas movie with Johnny Depp as Hunter Gonzo S Thompson.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I'm gonna have to try and join this if it goes ahead even though the thought scares the hell outa me I've never been more than 150 miles from home and never been on a plane I probably do need a vacation cause I've never had one as an adult


You!!! 
We definitely have to meet! If/when this happens, you are getting your *** on that plane mister. :mum lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> You!!!
> We definitely have to meet! If/when this happens, you are getting your *** on that plane mister. :mum lol


Ok but I must warn you I'm probably alot more awkward and quiet in real life though unless mayby I have 10 beers ...


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

riderless said:


> I know you wouldn't exclude old fat aussies on purpose but I am curious to say the least.\ about Las Vegas. I could act as a kind of mascot .
> Las Vegas got me thinking about that Las Vegas movie with Johnny Depp as Hunter Gonzo S Thompson.


Now really, do I seem like the type of person to leave somebody out to be mean? Nope. You should come, and not be our mascot, just join in the festivities.



blue2 said:


> Ok but I must warn you I'm probably alot more awkward and quiet in real life though unless mayby I have 10 beers ...


News for you... I'm definitely a lot more awkward and ridiculous in real life. So as long as _you_ don't mind, come.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> News for you... I'm definitely a lot more awkward and ridiculous in real life. So as long as _you_ don't mind, come.


 Ok I'll come mayby try an get Radnessauris rex aswell though hate to have him sitting down in the desert on his own


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Ok I'll come mayby try an get Radnessauris rex aswell though hate to have him sitting down in the desert on his own


Me too. He hasn't been on lately though, has he?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> Me too. He hasn't been on lately though, has he?


no think he decided to leave at 2000 posts or something but if you send him a private message he might see it cause he'll probably be back sooner or later


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> Now really, do I seem like the type of person to leave somebody out to be mean? Nope. You should come, and not be our mascot, just join in the festivities.
> .


 No you are one remarkable person to be thinking of everyone here and trying to bring them together. I think I'm gonna cry......:cry


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

No teasing!!!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

learn to take compliments without blushing...
I don't tease anyway 'cause I can't take it from others....


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I am also awkward and quiet in person but I would love to go to Vegas with other awkward/quiet people. I am excited!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Quietgirl3 said:


> I am also awkward and quiet in person but I would love to go to Vegas with other awkward/quiet people. I am excited!


Yay!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

thewaaked said:


> If I stop procrastinating and get my passport, I think Vegas would be an awesome idea, seeing as the furthest I've traveled was only to Quebec ( only about a 5 hour drive from me ). Also it seems so far I would be the youngest for this trip? Maybe I'll leave it to around your guys' age lol. I'm mature... But me in Vegas, with plenty of alcohol... I don't know


Oh stop, age is just a number or something like that. RadRex is 26, I act like I'm 21 and could probably outdrink you. Haha Challenged.


----------



## psychotoxic (Aug 5, 2014)

I might try a meetup someday since exploring cities by myself has gotten really old.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to go to Vegas! I've got another trip there planned already though, so hopefully I don't tap out my vacationing resources.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

persona non grata said:


> I want to go to Vegas! I've got another trip there planned already though, so hopefully I don't tap out my vacationing resources.


When are you going? And with who?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

laysiaj said:


> When are you going? And with who?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


First week of December. A close friend and some of his family.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

psychotoxic said:


> I might try a meetup someday since exploring cities by myself has gotten really old.


 sorry you must have at least 1000 posts to qualify for this vacation.....
maybe you should start a gathering/vacation for 100 posts or less...:|


----------



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah alcohol- a temporary cure to SA lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> ^ lol
> You're naughty!
> 
> I think we should all go the first week in December...and stalk, I mean bump into persona non grata. :lol


and possible discounts for higher posted members??
those with 100 posts or less have to shout the bar on the first day
great ice-breaker IMAO


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Hush7 said:


> ^ lol
> You're naughty!
> 
> I think we should all go the first week in December...and stalk, I mean bump into persona non grata. :lol


I like this idea. 
I'm going the first week in December also. I'll expect to go by myself unless any of you are coming. :yes
@KyleInSTL @minimized @cooperativeCreature @Thedood @Daveyboy @Hush7 @likeaspacemonkey @Quietgirl3 @crimeclub @Purple Clouds @Pompeii @blue2 @riderless @thewaaked @psychotoxic


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

@laysiaj - I will seriously consider going. It's all about finances for me really. Plus, it'd give me motivation to lose weight by then and stop being such a fat ****.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@Thedood, stop, you're not fat. I'm hoping others will join so we can share on hotel expenses. I'll be getting a room with two beds so I can have a roomie!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm telling y'all, Miami is a great place... nice and warm, even in December! 

@*laysiaj* - thanks! I seriously think if we can pull this off it can potentially be a blast! (or Awkwardfest 2014)


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I need vacation, unfortunately I can't get the time off from the job. Sounds like a noble idea, though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Is this the SAS orgy we've all been waiting for?


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@beli mawr, if this one works and is a success, we can always do another!
@Thedood, it is going to be so so so so so much fun. Hell even if it's just you and me. Oh and @persona non grata since he'll be there already.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Is this the SAS orgy we've all been waiting for?


:banana :haha


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow you should record it and show it too us if you actually do it, it'd be really interesting to see. If I was older/in better state financially I could imagine myself doing it. Meh Money and time... Money and time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> :banana :haha


I knew it! Alright plan this.... I don't do dudes, I don't like being whipped, I prefer to keep my socks on, and my favorite safe word is "salty tortilla".


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I knew it! Alright plan this.... I don't do dudes, I don't like being whipped, I prefer to keep my socks on, and my favorite safe word is "salty tortilla".


'Waffles' is my usual safe word. 'Stop that really hurts, seriously' was disastrous.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

December is just around the corner! :afr


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@Hush7 I know!!!! @Milco, I wish you could join us!


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

i'd love a vacation shame i wouldn't be able to afford it the only way i'd be going anywhere is if someone else paid for it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

laysiaj said:


> @*Milco*, I wish you could join us!


I'd love to, but I'm not sure a US trip is possible atm. Maybe you should come to Europe instead? 
We could go to Rødkærsbro, which I hear is basically the Vegas of Denmark :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> December is just around the corner! :afr


If it's December then the 31st would be perfect. It'd be extremely, extremely crowded and busy though.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

foe said:


> If it's December then the 31st would be perfect. It'd be extremely, extremely crowded and busy though.


First week of December...so not as crowded?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> First week of December...so not as crowded?


As an entirely neutral party without a financial interest vested in the date of this trip, I would like to say this is a fantastic point.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

first week of december would probably be ok for me would be nice to see the christmas decorations there also but how are we gonna meet up once there would I need to book a hotel in advance...?


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

blue2 said:


> first week of december would probably be ok for me would be nice to see the christmas decorations there also but how are we gonna meet up once there would I need to book a hotel in advance...?


I'm going to book my flight and hotel in about a month. I figured I'd book my trip and others wanting to do the same can PM me (once I have my stuff figured out) and we could be at the same hotel. Also, I'd be open to roomies.



Milco said:


> I'd love to, but I'm not sure a US trip is possible atm. Maybe you should come to Europe instead?
> We could go to Rødkærsbro, which I hear is basically the Vegas of Denmark :b


First Vegas, then Europe!



RelinquishedHell said:


> I knew it! Alright plan this.... I don't do dudes, I don't like being whipped, I prefer to keep my socks on, and my favorite safe word is "salty tortilla".


I'm planning this! 
Also, good idea to change safe words pretty often. I'll think about mine.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

First week of December is perfect, this is great I have only been on here like a week and already am planning a road trip. My mom always did tell me I was a overachiever


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ok I need to try and stay strong and not back out of this people need to stop talking about whips and safewords or I'm gonna get scared off .:afr.:teeth


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@blue2, stick with me! I promise not to use whips or safewords with you!!!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

am i late to the party? vegas is bout 11hr drive for me. Not sure if im financially ready yet though. sounds like fun!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> am i late to the party? vegas is bout 11hr drive for me. Not sure if im financially ready yet though. sounds like fun!


You have a few months!!!


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm gonna be in seattle this weekend. Will drop by to say hi.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

cooperativeCreature said:


> I'm gonna be in seattle this weekend. Will drop by to say hi.


Er what? For real you'll be in Seattle?


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

laysiaj said:


> Er what? For real you'll be in Seattle?


Yep. :b

But was kidding about dropping by to say hi. :afr


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Yep. :b
> 
> But was kidding about dropping by to say hi. :afr


Eh??? Teasing is not nice. :mum
lol


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I was thinking today this trip will mean I have to use my vacation time to go on an actual vacation instead of getting out of things at work, but I think it could be worth it.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^Fine, you're forgiven. Have a fun, safe trip!!


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

too far and have already been there I would love to go on a trip and meet new people though I do need a vacation badly


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

This sounds kind of fun, but maybe too nerve wracking for me to go through w/. Also, I would still feel like an outsider and like I don't belong there, lol.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooh, ooh! I've been before, and would love to visit again. :clap 

...just hope I wouldn't out-awkward everyone :blank


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

tea111red said:


> This sounds kind of fun, but maybe too nerve wracking for me to go through w/. Also, I would still feel like an outsider and like I don't belong there, lol.


Hey, you're definitely not an outsider. You would absolutely belong.



Too Late for Tea said:


> Ooh, ooh! I've been before, and would love to visit again. :clap
> 
> ...just hope I wouldn't out-awkward everyone :blank


Nah, out-awkwarding is always my job. I got that covered so you can relax!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about we meet in like Moldova?


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I told my girlfriend I was going to Vegas this December to meet up some people I just met on a mental health forum....

She laughed very hard at me. It does sound weird, right? 
I'm still going, none of you are allowed to be dangerous.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

at least we know we're crazy, most people out there think they're sane


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not dangerous, I promise. I told my husband I was talking to people on a forum for people who have trouble making friends and he said see I told you so that you're not alone. Then he said but be careful so I have not mentioned the Vegas trip yet. I will surprise him with that later that I am going to meet total strangers in Vegas and leaving him at home.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> I told my girlfriend I was going to Vegas this December to meet up some people I just met on a mental health forum....
> 
> She laughed very hard at me. It does sound weird, right?
> I'm still going, none of you are allowed to be dangerous.


:spitHmm might be too soon for me this year ugh. just have alot going on right now. I'm moving to new place and hopefully getting a new car so seems like i will be tied up for sometime . You guys need to take a bunch of photos for us to view:yes I will totally go next year if this is happening again lol


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^ If we can get this year's to be somewhat of a success, I would like to do something every year.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> I told my girlfriend I was going to Vegas this December to meet up some people I just met on a mental health forum....
> 
> She laughed very hard at me. It does sound weird, right?
> I'm still going, none of you are allowed to be dangerous.


Glad you asked ...










no I'm joking...or am I..? yes I am...:teeth


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@blue2 don't you scare me like that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

@RadnessaurousRex You doing this with us?????? I promise not to attack you with love and kisses!!!!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I have confirmed Long Key State Park in the Florida Keys for March 20-21. I think I'm allowed to have one other occupant. I'll be in my own one person tent. Of course, I have yet to figure out a way to get there other than by bus from Miami/Key Largo. I'm not sure if the Greyhound or local bus will stop there. I plan on spending about a week and a half to two weeks in the Florida Keys, though. I'll spend a good deal of time in Key West/Stock Island. I also plan on staying in Miami Beach and southeast FL coast. So, if anyone wants to mark that down, they can. If you want to drive me from NJ with my touring bike to Key Largo (and back), even better. If you want to go on a bike tour of the FL keys and southeast FL, a bigger plus.


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

Will you be seeing the one and only Britney Spears tho? 

I don't know I feel like Vegas will be a booze fueled weekend not really a vacation.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm still planning to go. I definitely don't plan on a booze filled weekend, or at least not just booze filled. I want to remember stuff too! 
If nothing else, at least I get to see @persona non grata!!! You are one of my faves!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

^If nothing else there's that, and I'm looking forward to it! I am betting on a better turnout than that though.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I wanna go. I've wanted to go there and it'd be nice to meet people too.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Whatever happened to Coachella lol. I'm actually already booked for Coachella 2015 yo!!
> 
> What is there to actually do over there besides get hammered. Oh and I'm like a fiveish hour drive from there soo I might just decide to drive..well if I decide to go I mean.


Lol I didn't know (still don't know) how to get a ticket. I didn't have money anyway. Damn, I need to get a job before I miss next Coachella.

I can take the bus, I'm only a few hours away. I need to save for lodging. If I can't then I won't go ofc.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Tickets are like $350 for a general admission 3 day pass, I'm booked for weekend 1. I have a car camping pass so I'm car camping on the festival grounds. The general sale goes live in like the first week of January. Unless I end up going Army, I'm going. I made a Coachella thread here with all the info but it magically disappeared ;(


No doubt, I can save up then. Where do I get the tickets? They selling on a ticket site or where? I'm considering Army too, man.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

This would be awesome if it were in Australia! Can't afford a casual trip to the USA unfortunately.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Melodic said:


> This would be awesome if it were in Australia! Can't afford a casual trip to the USA unfortunately.


I'm sure @laysiaj can foot the bill. She's a super nice person


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> I'm sure @laysiaj can foot the bill. She's a super nice person


Oh my God!!! 
I am a super nice person!!! But also a teacher, which makes me broke. lol


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunset Seeker said:


> I'd love to do this, but wouldn't be financially ready to travel to America for years...anyone in the UK want to do this!?


Actually sounds kinda cool, you'd have to have a lot more people though!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I really wish this was closer to me.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I think Miami would be a better meet up spot...beaches, beaches ohh and beaches. Did I mention beaches.
> 
> Not kidding, I'd like to wear my hear down and jump in the ocean for once lol.


Everyone listen to this man! Let's do one in Miami! lol

Seriously, so many beautiful beaches down here, you'd be blown away. 

*chants* Miami meet-up! Miami meet-up! Miami meet-up!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

A gathering in Miami would work for me, considering I'm already here.


----------



## Neena101 (Sep 21, 2014)

I would love to come to a meet up! I currently reside in the UK


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Is the Vegas trip in December still on? Just checking to see if I am allowed to still feel excited or not.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nevermind, it's going to be cold by then xD


2 weeks late on this reply, I know but:

Man, it never gets cold here! lol. Unless you consider 60-70 degrees to be cold. (alot of people here consider 60 to be "really cold" lol)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If I'm able to go, I'd do the Miami thing as well. I spent 18 months there in 92-93 (including hurricane Andrew) as a consultant and I do miss me some good Cuban food. El Pub on Calle Ocho!


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I used to live in Tampa, I miss the Cuban food as well. People here in Arizona don't even seem to know what that is.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Better late then never!!
> 
> Anyways, yeah...60-70 degrees is actually kinda cold for me lol. Being from Arizona and umm you know, 110+ being the norm and all xD


Then you can relate! haha. Honestly, it rarely even drops to 60 here. I'm thinkiing the heat here is a bit different from what you're used to. It's really humid and sticky/muggy as opposed to the dry heat over there. Don't know which one is worse, haha, but I'm used to the extreme heat anyway.



Quietgirl3 said:


> I used to live in Tampa, I miss the Cuban food as well. People here in Arizona don't even seem to know what that is.


Ah yes, rice, beans, chicken, croquetas, tamales. All good stuff. All the more reason we should all meet in Miami!

I feel bad derailing this thread. Maybe I'll make my own Miami thread. I wish I could join in on the Vegas meet-up but I'm just not financially able.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Quietgirl3 said:


> I used to live in Tampa, I miss the Cuban food as well. People here in Arizona don't even seem to know what that is.


Nope, I'm tired of places trying to put out a Sandwich Cubano and failing miserably at it.

There was one restaurant I went to in Frederick, MD that came close. And a place in Bolder, CO had a passable Ropa Vieja (my favorite dish).

I just smile meekly and thank them for their Cuban style sandwich.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I am in the Phoenix area. When I first moved here I was watching the news and they started talking about being prepared for the monsoons and I was like I just left hurricanes, now what the hell is a monsoon? Feel free to PM me any time, I would love to talk


----------



## locomoco2000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Is the Vegas trip still happening? I would love to join! Full disclosure, I just joined the site and don't know any of you, but I have lurked off and on for a couple years. I hope this doesn't disqualify me. I'm in serious need of a vacaton with hopefully like-minded people. Also I love Vegas


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't really get any responses so no one seems committed to the Vegas trip


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry peeps, I've been ridiculously busy. As far as I know @persona non grata is still going. I still have yet to buy my tickets, but I'm still down to go. PM me if you like. FB is good too. I'm on that site more often. Hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

That is a really impressive picture of a dust storm! I have stopped in Yuma on the way to San Diego and I always wanted to go to the territorial prison State park. I love historic sites like that. Ok, I am still ready to go to Vegas then any time. I have a few vacation days left for this year so I will hold onto them.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

It's cold here. 
I'm thinking Vegas is out... and Florida is in?!


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still considering Vegas...but I just can't decide what week to go. Is anyone else still interested in going? I can't choose between the first or second week of the month...and rates are going up the longer I stall!

It would be so awesome to meet up for lunch or an activity with someone else from this site. I've learned to enjoy solo-traveling, but I definitely miss company at times.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> It's cold here.
> I'm thinking Vegas is out...* and Florida is in?!*












:yes


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^ I'm liking this.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> ^ I'm liking this.


It would be awesome if you along with some other SAS'ers came down for a get-together!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Thedood said:


> :yes












Well, a meet sounds nice, but I like it here better (yes, some of you will think I'm nuts.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> Well, a meet sounds nice, but I like it here better (yes, some of you will think I'm nuts.


48 degrees!? Too damn cold!! lol


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Too much like where I'm at...


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump. Vegas this December.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I've always wanted to go to Vegas.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Break*

threat title word used spells morphine to me

I don't like the word holiday cos I'm atheist

I call the activity 'anything to get me out the front door'

I need coast. I want my friend's boat


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Bump. Vegas this December.


Omg...you're back!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice! my sister went to vegas, last week. Welcome back laysiaj!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't get too excited, I'm not really back. Just wanted to bump this thread since there was some interest before. I will be hosting there if any of you non-threatening SASers would like to join.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Don't get too excited, I'm not really back. Just wanted to bump this thread since there was some interest before. I will be hosting there if any of you non-threatening SASers would like to join.


define non-threatening...lol

Let us know the details...anything is possible.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the last two weeks of December off. I'm not going to post hotel information or anything like that, but I would like others to show.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

roats44862 said:


> I'd love to do this, but wouldn't be financially ready to travel to America for years...anyone in the UK want to do this!?


I would do this. If I don't chicken out last minute.


----------

